# Mustang, no BI?



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I would call the BLM office that handles brand records- as a BLM mustang, they should have a record of the person that they issued title of ownership to after the 1 year waiting period was up on him. If that person then sold the horse without transferring the title, you may be able to get a hardship title with his brand number (might require you trimming the brand down to see if you can read it). 

I have never gone through this before, so please take what I say with a grain of salt and do your research.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe someone on here could give you an idea. I would just be persistent about talking to the BI yourself. I'm sure something can be worked out to make this horse legit again. Shaving the BLM brand to see it better would be a good start and go from there. If you really, really like this horse then it would probably be worth the effort. 
Sorry about not being such a big help, just trying to give encouragement.


----------



## Aloulou (Jun 7, 2016)

I really appreciate it guys! I will contact BLM tomorrow and see what we can do. 
He is definitely worth the trouble I just had no idea where to start or how this could be done legally. Thank you guys, I'll update with where this goes.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think it's a big deal. If I wanted to buy the horse, I'd just get a bill of sale from the owner. You can just have a vet come and give you a brand inspection certificate if you plan to trailer the horse somewhere else. My current horse has never had a brand inspection and I've moved her several times. Horses don't need to have a brand or formal identification, they just need someone who can prove they are the owner with a signed transfer of ownership. 

Here's what I was told by a vet:
If you are stopped by a policeman, they don't really have time and resources to be gathering horses and bringing them places to hold just because they don't have a brand inspection certificate. If someone had reported a stolen horse and yours matched the description, then that would be a situation where you would have to prove the horse was yours. The BI just certifies that you have a horse of this certain color and with these markings. 

If you can prove the horse is yours with a bill of sale, then unless someone is there to dispute that this is actually their horse, you won't have any problems. Both of my horses have informal type bills of sale that I wrote out with the previous owner. As long as you both sign it, that is a legal document and the horse officially belongs to you. No one has to prove who has owned a horse since birth. 

Even if someone assumes ownership by having a horse left on their property, if they can show vet bills or receipts to prove that they have been caring for the horse for a period of time, they will legally be considered the owner unless someone comes along and can prove the horse was stolen from them. It doesn't sound to me like anyone is going to come along and try to take your horse.

To be clear, a brand inspection has nothing to do with ownership. It only certifies that you have the right to transport this horse (the horse is not stolen). I have not heard that anyone considers a BI as part of the process of buying a horse, it is only part of the process of transporting a horse.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Also, if you own the horse for awhile and someone steals the horse, you will have proof of ownership (along with your bill of sale) in the form of photos of the horse. If someone stole my horses and wanted to claim they were theirs, I can produce witnesses and many time stamped photos of them over the years.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Agreed. Call the State Brand Inspectors office and if that falls through try the BLM.

Good luck. The paperwork will be worth it. Congrats if you buy the horse.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure where you're located, but a few things you said are incorrect for Colorado (where the OP is located).



gottatrot said:


> You can just have a vet come and give you a brand inspection certificate if you plan to trailer the horse somewhere else.


In Colorado a vet cannot give a brand inspection certificate. It has to be from one of the brand inspectors employed by the state. There is one person assigned to each region.



> To be clear, a brand inspection has nothing to do with ownership. It only certifies that you have the right to transport this horse (the horse is not stolen). I have not heard that anyone considers a BI as part of the process of buying a horse, it is only part of the process of transporting a horse.


In Colorado, a brand inspection is required by law every time a horse is bought/sold.
https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/agbrands/when-get-inspection


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Shenandoah said:


> Not sure where you're located, but a few things you said are incorrect for Colorado (where the OP is located).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is true for most of the western states also. If you are transporting a horse through a brand state, technically and legally you are required to stop to get a BI unless you have one from another state that is accepted by that state.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Prairie said:


> This is true for most of the western states also.


Interesting, in Oregon, Washington and I believe California BIs are not required. For some reason the far West does not have these laws. I wonder how much they are enforced in other states? It seems unlikely they would possess horses that had not been reported stolen just because they did not have a brand inspection. Perhaps they would fine the current owner for improper paperwork.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

gottatrot said:


> Interesting, in Oregon, Washington and I believe California BIs are not required. For some reason the far West does not have these laws. I wonder how much they are enforced in other states? It seems unlikely they would possess horses that had not been reported stolen just because they did not have a brand inspection. Perhaps they would fine the current owner for improper paperwork.



We're not a BI state either, but we've trailer frequently through some that are and decided it was better to stop than risk having the horses impounded or worse. We did live in NM for a few years which is a BI state and from reports from other horse owners, the BI regulations are enforced and they do patrol some of the riding areas.


----------



## aimeeleigh (Apr 21, 2015)

I've been in a similar situation in Utah. Purchased a horse with no brand inspection. Here in Utah a bill of sale means absolutely nothing... a brand inspection is the only way to prove ownership and is required when purchasing/selling a horse.
In my situation I called up our local BI and explained why I didn't originally have a one done at purchase. We worked it all out and got the brand inspection in my name. 
Just talk to your local BI. If the current owners have any kind of proof that they've cared for this horse for that amount of time, you shouldn't have a problem getting a brand inspection in your name if you decide to purchase.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

None in CA that i know of . My Vet did tell me , that if you brand a horse in CA , the brand has to legally be registered. I guess if I ever travel out of state with my Branded mare, I will have to take a copy of her papers for proof. I have no idea where she was branded . 
But the brand is listed on her papers.


----------

